# Brixton chitter-chatter & news Apr 2012



## Orang Utan (Apr 3, 2012)

since no else has started it....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 3, 2012)

Good job OU. I reckon those slacking Mods should give you a job

PS:  You have to *close *the other thread


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 3, 2012)

So anyway, is Coldharbour Lane open again after closing this afternoon at the Camberwell end due to gas blast which resulted in me having to walk from Camberwell back to Brixton?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 3, 2012)

Crown and Castle opening on 19th April - good news for Orang Utan - it will have loads of ALE!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 3, 2012)

I paid *50p *for a pack of small green Rizlas in Coldharbour Lane today.   Some people are taking the right piss.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 3, 2012)

I thought it was about to fuck it down with rain a minute ago, the sky was so dark. But it's just a pathetic dribble 

(((my garden)))

((((farmers, reservoirs))))


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 3, 2012)

i saw a cheery and colourful sign in Loughborough Junction that said 'Warrior Pop Up' - is that a reference to an old pub? It looks like an old pub. Anyway, I couldn't see inside, so I don't know what's going on exactly, but the windows were blacked out with posters advertising the Seven Bridges project, which is some kind of arts thing to regenerate the area. Renaming Loughborough Junction Seven Bridges seems a bit estateagenty but if it's to do with the arts, maybe something interesting will happen.
Here is their website:
http://www.7-bridges.org/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 3, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I thought it was about to fuck it down with rain a minute ago, the sky was so dark. But it's just a pathetic dribble
> 
> (((my garden)))
> 
> ((((farmers, reservoirs))))


 
It bucketed down less than 1/2 hour ago


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 3, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> i saw a cheery and colourful sign in Loughborough Junction that said 'Warrior Pop Up' - is that a reference to an old pub? It looks like an old pub. Anyway, I couldn't see inside, so I don't know what's going on exactly, but the windows were blacked out with posters advertising the Seven Bridges project, which is some kind of arts thing to regenerate the area. Renaming Loughborough Junction Seven Bridges seems a bit estateagenty but if it's to do with the arts, maybe something interesting will happen.
> Here is their website:
> http://www.7-bridges.org/


 
I saw that today as well.  Made me smile.    It was in the windows of the old Warrior Pub.  I wondered if they were going to have a pop-up bar for the day or something


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 3, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It bucketed down less than 1/2 hour ago


not down here in dry SW9 unfortunately...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 3, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> not down here in dry SW9 unfortunately...


 
You're joking.  We had a right shower up on the Hill.  I only realised 'cos I heard it smashing on the windows


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 3, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> i saw a cheery and colourful sign in Loughborough Junction that said 'Warrior Pop Up' - is that a reference to an old pub? It looks like an old pub. Anyway, I couldn't see inside, so I don't know what's going on exactly, but the windows were blacked out with posters advertising the Seven Bridges project, which is some kind of arts thing to regenerate the area. Renaming Loughborough Junction Seven Bridges seems a bit estateagenty but if it's to do with the arts, maybe something interesting will happen.
> Here is their website:
> http://www.7-bridges.org/


They did this last year....must be the same thing. Doesn't seem like a year since the last one! There was a little street party and music on Cambria Road, near the Cambria pub, plus some stuff going on in Wyck Gardens. Didn't get to the Warrior though....


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 3, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You're joking. We had a right shower up on the Hill. I only realised 'cos I heard it smashing on the windows


A few years ago when there was flash flooding on Brixton High Street, I got home (I was living just up Tulse Hill at the time) having cycled through millions of gallons of water and torrential rain, and the pavements were dry


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 3, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> i saw a cheery and colourful sign in Loughborough Junction that said 'Warrior Pop Up' - is that a reference to an old pub? It looks like an old pub.......


It IS an old pub - formerly the Warrior, latterly the Junction. Sadly empty since they coverted the upstairs and rear into flats about 8 - 10 years ago (?). No prospect of it ever being a regular pub again unfortunately.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 3, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> A few years ago when there was flash flooding on Brixton High Street, I got home (I was living just up Tulse Hill at the time) having cycled through millions of gallons of water and torrential rain, and the pavements were dry


 
Was it a sunny day?  Maybe the scorching sun had dried them?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 3, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> It IS an old pub - formerly the Warrior, latterly the Junction. Sadly empty since they coverted the upstairs and rear into flats about 8 - 10 years ago (?). No prospect of it ever being a regular pub again unfortunately.


 
I think Editor's got a write-up about it somewhere, but I can't be arsed looking for it.  You'd probably find it if you googled though


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 3, 2012)

I walked down Electric Lane today.  It stinks of piss.  It's about time they did something to clean it up.  Not sure what though


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 3, 2012)

I couldn't smell anything.

New Spanish eatery being fitted out in Market Row, be a while yet though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 3, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> I couldn't smell anything.
> 
> New Spanish eatery being fitted out in Market Row, be a while yet though.


 
You're a man though


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 3, 2012)

RACIST!!1!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 3, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Was it a sunny day? Maybe the scorching sun had dried them?


just a mental, localised rainstorm I think


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 3, 2012)

Ah yes, the infamous Brixton Hill micro climate.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 3, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Ah yes, the infamous Brixton Hill micro climate.


 
It reaches us quicker 'cos we're up a Hill.  It's a bit like tall people knowing it's raining before short people


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 3, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> not down here in dry SW9 unfortunately...


 
Lashing down again up the Hill


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 3, 2012)

not a drop down here


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 3, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> not a drop down here


 
SW2 is green.  We need the rain more than you


----------



## Onket (Apr 3, 2012)

Why do we need a new thread each month?

Well done to OU for at least linking to this one at the end of the last one, but is a new one really required?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 3, 2012)

Onket said:


> Why do we need a new thread each month?
> 
> Well done to OU for at least linking to this one at the end of the last one, but is a new one really required?


 
It makes things easier to find Onket, especially when the "search thread" function wasn't operating


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 3, 2012)

The downside of the hot sunny days is the wafting smell of shit around the tube station crossing?   Where does it come from?     Does someone take a dump in the bins or something?


----------



## colacubes (Apr 3, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I walked down Electric Lane today. It stinks of piss. It's about time they did something to clean it up. Not sure what though


 
It's mostly on my front gate   I'm thinking of fixing up an electric fence tbh.  Am fucking sick of having to go up to some bloke pissing and saying "Excuse me mate, but that's my front gate you're pissing on and I'd quite like to get in it"   Although it is quite amusing seeing them embarassedly waddling down the street with their cock out afterwards


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 3, 2012)

nipsla said:


> It's mostly on my front gate  I'm thinking of fixing up an electric fence tbh. Am fucking sick of having to go up to some bloke pissing and saying "Excuse me mate, but that's my front gate you're pissing on and I'd quite like to get in it"  Although it is quite amusing seeing them embarassedly waddling down the street with their cock out afterwards


 
It's people like London Calling doing it who don't even think it smells. That's because they're men and used to pissy smelling pub loos 

You need to electrify the whole lane. The name of the lane will be even more fitting


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 3, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> The downside of the hot sunny days is the wafting smell of shit around the tube station crossing? Where does it come from?  Does someone take a dump in the bins or something?


It comes from the station. There's a vent by the lifts and despite protestations from staff that it's damp, not sewage, I know the smell of shit when I smell it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 3, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> The downside of the hot sunny days is the wafting smell of shit around the tube station crossing? Where does it come from?  Does someone take a dump in the bins or something?


 
ah now I could smell piss when I crossed over from M&S to the tube station.  I was starting to get worried I'd pissed myself without knowing as the smell of piss seemed to be following me around Brixton


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 3, 2012)

I chucked pebbles at pissers a couple of times on Brighton Terrace.  That got rid of them!


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 3, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> It comes from the station. There's a vent by the lifts and despite protestations from staff that it's damp, not sewage, I know the smell of shit when I smell it.


 
I could smell it outside the body shop.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 3, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's people like London Calling doing it who don't even think it smells. That's because they're men and used to pissy smelling pub loos
> 
> You need to electrify the whole lane. The name of the lane will be even more fitting


 
It's so annoying, especially during the day when there's perfectly good public boys a mere 1 minute away in Popes Road.  And it does absolutely stink between men who are old enough to know better, people who let their kids do it and the local tom cats.  

Tip for any desperate men who aren't brave enough to use Popes Road - go and ask nicely in the Albert and they'll let you use the bogs.  And then I won't have to get your piss all over my shoes when I'm on my way out


----------



## colacubes (Apr 3, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I chucked pebbles at pissers a couple of times on Brighton Terrace. That got rid of them!


 
I got threatened with a slap by a drunk fella who then followed me up the stairs bellowing at me when I had a go at him for pissing on my gate once, so I tend to be a bit less confrontational now


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 3, 2012)

I saw a guy the other day having a piss in one of the doorways of the shops in Elm Park the other day.  I gave him a look, but didn't say anything... which was lucky because he then came into the pub and furthermore, it didn't look like he'd just got in, as he already had a drink there 

Mind you, the smell that comes out of their loo sometimes...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 3, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I could smell it outside the body shop.


Something stinky under that bit of Brixton Road.....


----------



## fortyplus (Apr 4, 2012)

It also stinks of shit on Atlantic Road but that's because there's a collapsed sewer the repairs to which are causing so much delivery aggravation.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 4, 2012)

Sorry about that. My contribution sailed down the Effra about 07.35.

I'll have a piss in Electic Lane a little later.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 4, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Sorry about that. My contribution sailed down the Effra about 07.35.
> 
> I'll have a piss in Electic Lane a little later.



You'll get the hose on you if you do. I ain't afraid of the hosepipe ban


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 4, 2012)

nipsla said:


> You'll get the hose on you if you do. I ain't afraid of the hosepipe ban


Use of hoses are not banned for the purposes of cleaning stuff like that (this doesn't include cars). I know this because I asked during the last hosepipe ban because we hose down the pen that the guide dogs use for crapping/pissing and I was assured that was OK by Thames Water.


----------



## Onket (Apr 4, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It makes things easier to find Onket, especially when the "search thread" function wasn't operating


 
Pah.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 4, 2012)

Southwyck House is now a prime Clapham address.
http://www.eigroup.co.uk/auctioneer-templates/LotDetails.aspx?LotID=645748&a=5&c=brn


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2012)

Rushy said:


> Southwyck House is now a prime Clapham address.
> http://www.eigroup.co.uk/auctioneer-templates/LotDetails.aspx?LotID=645748&a=5&c=brn


LOL!


----------



## Onket (Apr 4, 2012)

Rushy said:


> Southwyck House is now a prime Clapham address.
> http://www.eigroup.co.uk/auctioneer-templates/LotDetails.aspx?LotID=645748&a=5&c=brn


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 4, 2012)

nipsla said:


> You'll get the hose on you if you do. I ain't afraid of the hosepipe ban


It's not exactly enforceable is it? Who's gonna know if you use your hosepipe? Will there be inspectors patrolling people's gardens? We have a leaky pond to fill and a lawn in need of attention!


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2012)

Screengrabbed for posterity:


----------



## Onket (Apr 4, 2012)

Those places are quite difficult to sell, I guess they'll try anything.


----------



## Onket (Apr 4, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> It's not exactly enforceable is it? Who's gonna know if you use your hosepipe? Will there be inspectors patrolling people's gardens? We have a leaky pond to fill and a lawn in need of attention!


 
I think they pretty much rely on people grassing folk up.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 4, 2012)

And who would do that? They'd have to take pics. That would be epic busybodied curtain twitching!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 4, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> And who would do that?


 
plenty of people


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2012)

I'd love it if they forced the car wash business in front of the Barrier Block to stop because I'm fucking fed up with hearing the racket of those high pressure hoses all day long.


----------



## Onket (Apr 4, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> plenty of people


 
This^


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 4, 2012)

Households receive a letter and a formal warning or a “yellow card” before the £1,000 fine is imposed in a "three strikes and you are out" system.

In previous years the hosepipe ban was based on vague rules written up before the last war that only prevented the use of a hosepipe to water a private garden or wash a private car.

*What you can’t do*
Hose down children in the garden on a hot day.
Spray wash the patio before a barbecue.
Water the lawn.
Clean the car or wash the windows with a hosepipe.
Fill a paddling pool, swimming pool or ornamental fountain.

*What you can do*
Hose down a path or patio for health and safety reasons. For example people who keep chickens can use a power washer to remove manure.
Wash a pet or clean the living quarters of livestock.
Use drip or ‘trickle’ irrigation systems to keep plants alive or water the garden with a watering can.
Wash the car, windows or patio with bucket and mop.
Fill a pond with fish in it or maintain a swimming pool with a water conservation recycling system.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 4, 2012)

So I can accidentally spray the lawn with an out-of-control hose laurel-and-hardy style, whilst filling the pond. Good to know.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 4, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> ......
> In previous years the hosepipe ban was based on vague rules written up before the last war that only prevented the use of a hosepipe to water a private garden or wash a private car......


 
It's very important to remember it's the hosepipe that's being banned, so effectively using a hosepipe to siphon bathwater from your upstairs bathroom to water the plants is an offence too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 4, 2012)

Watering cans fine though. Aaah, that's ok then.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 4, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> It's very important to remember it's the hosepipe that's being banned, so effectively using a hosepipe to siphon bathwater from your upstairs bathroom to water the plants is an offence too.


 
Yeah, my brother in law was telling me people think they can buy water butts and run their hoses off them and they can't.  I think he's having to tell a lot of people on the allotments this.  

Poor him, he's got two plots to water.  Lucky he's a big guy.  I can't even use my watering can he bought me as it's too heavy.  I use milk cartons to water my plants.  

He was going to install an outside tap for me this year, but I think he may be too busy watering


----------



## han (Apr 5, 2012)

I am a very, very happy bunny at the moment.

I can now get REAL, DECENT draught cyder (my favourite, in fact, Stowford Press) 2 mins from my house. The Hand In Hand havejust  got it in. Now that they've got Sharp's Doom Bar, and a very lovely friendly landlord (as well as the regulars who seem to be a nice bunch) I've started going there quite a bit.

At last I've got a proper local that I really want to go to - hooray!


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 5, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, my brother in law was telling me people think they can buy water butts and run their hoses off them and they can't.  I think he's having to tell a lot of people on the allotments this.
> 
> Poor him, he's got two plots to water.  Lucky he's a big guy.  I can't even use my watering can he bought me as it's too heavy.  I use milk cartons to water my plants.
> 
> He was going to install an outside tap for me this year, but I think he may be too busy watering


Thames Water lose a massive 26% of our water through leaking pipes, so perhaps instead of fining people for looking after their gardens and farms, they should do something to fix the pipes.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-17622837#TWEET122032


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Thames Water lose a massive 26% of our water through leaking pipes, so perhaps instead of fining people for looking after their gardens and farms, they should do something to fix the pipes.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-17622837#TWEET122032


 
I know that.

I live on Brixton Hill remember, where there's a burst main every couple of years


----------



## Kanda (Apr 5, 2012)

han said:


> (as well as the regulars who seem to be a nice bunch)


 
aww, fanks!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 5, 2012)

Kanda said:


> aww, fanks!


 
he deleted the bit about Kanda after I quickly PMed him


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 5, 2012)

He? Oh Minnie, another one for your list


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> *What you can do*
> Hose down a path or patio for health and safety reasons. For example people who keep chickens can use a power washer to remove manure.


 
Vague enough for me ^


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 5, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Vague enough for me ^


 
I have compost with horse manure.  Horses are bigger than chickens so I reckon I can get away with using loads of hoses


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> He? Oh Minnie, another one for your list


 
Shit!

That was a typo


----------



## Kanda (Apr 5, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> he deleted the bit about Kanda after I quickly PMed him


 
Huh??


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 5, 2012)

Just start crapping in the patio


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 5, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Huh??


 
She mentioned how lovely the pub was with the exception of this tall person who fitted your description to a tee.  I PMed her and told her it was and she quickly deleted the comments


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Thames Water lose a massive 26% of our water through leaking pipes, so perhaps instead of fining people for looking after their gardens and farms, they should do something to fix the pipes.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-17622837#TWEET122032


They are. Lots.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 5, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Shit!
> 
> That was a typo


 two 'typos', you mean?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> two 'typos', you mean?


 


My standards are slipping


----------



## ajdown (Apr 5, 2012)

han said:


> I can now get REAL, DECENT draught cyder (my favourite, in fact, Stowford Press) 2 mins from my house. The Hand In Hand havejust got it in. Now that they've got Sharp's Doom Bar, and a very lovely friendly landlord (as well as the regulars who seem to be a nice bunch) I've started going there quite a bit.


 
Ocado do Stowford Press and of course they'll deliver to Brixton.

http://www.ocado.com/webshop/getSearchProducts.do?clearTabs=yes&isFreshSearch=true&entry=stowford


----------



## fortyplus (Apr 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Thames Water lose a massive 26% of our water through leaking pipes, so perhaps instead of fining people for looking after their gardens and farms, they should do something to fix the pipes.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-17622837#TWEET122032


 
The Victorian cast iron network is steadily being replaced by blue plastic. They did our road a year or two ago. 'Twas a bloody nuisance, but still quite impressive they didn't need to dig up the whole road. So far it hasn't killed off the trees (which are only saplings here), but apparently it's a problem as the steady leakage from the old mains - that 26% of wasted water - was a significant source of water for London's street trees, helping them stay green and leafy in the droughty summers.


----------



## han (Apr 5, 2012)

ajdown said:


> Ocado do Stowford Press and of course they'll deliver to Brixton.
> 
> http://www.ocado.com/webshop/getSearchProducts.do?clearTabs=yes&isFreshSearch=true&entry=stowford


 er, that's not draft, is it.


----------



## han (Apr 5, 2012)

and does it come with Sky Sports and good old Irish craic ? No!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2012)

http://www.bcbikes.co.uk/

BC Bikes any good? I know Brixton Cycles are the preferred U75 shop but anyone use BC for service?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 5, 2012)

Dunno that place but went in that new bike shop in Herne Hill (Half Moon Lane) and the chap in there was very nice.
Inner tubes cheaper than Brixton Cycles too.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Dunno that place but went in that new bike shop in Herne Hill (Half Moon Lane) and the chap in there was very nice.
> Inner tubes cheaper than Brixton Cycles too.



What is the shop called? 

I have bikes to get sorted and Brixton Cycles only service bikes they have sold outside office hours. Fair play, they are popular but I am not taking days off to pay someone to service a bike.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 5, 2012)

the guys in Herne Hill cycles are good. I got my hybrid from there and they re-trued the wheel for free not so long ago. havent been in the new place


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 5, 2012)

i could service your bike anyway badgers....as long as its not too complicated stuff needing to be done


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2012)

Cheers BH and OU. Will pop in tomorrow as passing by. Can't juggle Brixton Cycles and not doing Evans or Halfords unless desperate.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> i could service your bike anyway badgers....as long as its not too complicated stuff needing to be done



Really? It has just been idle for too long. I am shit with anything like this. Happy to pay in cider. Will chat when I see you over the weekend. Maybe you can pop round ours for a drink and an assessment?


----------



## Winot (Apr 6, 2012)

Badgers said:


> What is the shop called?
> 
> I have bikes to get sorted and Brixton Cycles only service bikes they have sold outside office hours. Fair play, they are popular but I am not taking days off to pay someone to service a bike.



Lock your bike up outside Brixton Cycles and post your lock key through the letter slot in an envelope with a note telling them what you want doing. Sorted.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 6, 2012)

Winot said:


> Lock your bike up outside Brixton Cycles and post your lock key through the letter slot in an envelope with a note telling them what you want doing. Sorted.


 
Aren't you supposed to be on holiday?


----------



## Winot (Apr 6, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Aren't you supposed to be on holiday?



Always on duty.


----------



## Onket (Apr 6, 2012)

han said:


> I can now get REAL, DECENT draught cyder (my favourite, in fact, Stowford Press) 2 mins from my house. The Hand In Hand havejust got it in. Now that they've got Sharp's Doom Bar,


 
An excellent cider and an excellent choice of ale there.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 8, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Really? It has just been idle for too long. I am shit with anything like this. Happy to pay in cider. Will chat when I see you over the weekend. Maybe you can pop round ours for a drink and an assessment?


yeah will drop you a text...might be monday sometime


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> yeah will drop you a text...might be monday sometime


 
Suits me mate. Today I am locked in


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 11, 2012)

Hailstones.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Apr 11, 2012)

Really? Its gorgeously sunny here in Soho..


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 11, 2012)

shakespearegirl said:


> Really? Its gorgeously sunny here in Soho..


 
Yeah, was a nice little downpour and I looked out over central London and it looked lovely over there


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 11, 2012)

Lunch in the park - how beautiful are these!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 11, 2012)

What park?


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 11, 2012)

Brockwell 

They belong to Mr Zippo.

Look at those pretty socks


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 11, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Brockwell
> 
> They belong to Mr Zippo.
> 
> Look at those pretty socks


 

Oh.  Never knew that was on


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 11, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oh. Never knew that was on


pretty much every school holiday...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 11, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> pretty much every school holiday...


 
Well I avoid the parks then 

Only joking.  Think it's a long time though since I've been to the park this time of year


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 11, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well I avoid the parks then
> 
> Only joking. Think it's a long time though since I've been to the park this time of year


 
It's stunning with all the blossoms - well worth a visit.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 11, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> It's stunning with all the blossoms - well worth a visit.


 
I retract my comment about not going to the park in April 

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brockwell-park-restoration-new-padding-pools-for-kids.272675/


----------



## Ms T (Apr 11, 2012)

One of the dogs I was walking today was VERY interested in those horses.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 11, 2012)

massive cracks of thunder and HUGE rain drops....


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 11, 2012)

I jumped.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 11, 2012)

Shit, I need to leave the house soon, to feed cats in 'Tulse Hill'. It's not bike weather is it?


----------



## ajdown (Apr 11, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> massive cracks of thunder and HUGE rain drops....


 
That was heavy rain, sleet, bright sunshine and a big ass clap of thunder all in one go. Most bizarre.  Clear now though.

By the way, top of Brixton Hill by New Park Road has roadworks one lane either way if anyone's heading that way.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 11, 2012)

but no thunderstorm has appeared....it's sunny again!


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2012)

Proper April shower, that.






http://www.urban75.org/blog/april-showers-coldharbour-lane-brixton-2012/


----------



## ajdown (Apr 11, 2012)

Right biblical indeed.    I think I can see our car in the middle of that picture actually...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2012)

ajdown said:


> I think I can see our car in the middle of that picture actually...


 
You wanna get that sorted really.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 11, 2012)

Ms T said:


> One of the dogs I was walking today was VERY interested in those horses.


Bet it was that young 'un


----------



## Dan U (Apr 11, 2012)

saw this on my train home in the stannah

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/news/...-property-price-surge-in-brixton-7636474.html


----------



## Ms T (Apr 11, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Bet it was that young 'un


 
Of course.  Russ is far too sensible.  Horses are nearly as interesting as muddy puddles for that there Acorn, it seems.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2012)

Edible bus stop?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 11, 2012)

Dan U said:


> saw this on my train home in the stannah
> 
> http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/news/...-property-price-surge-in-brixton-7636474.html


the journos were all over twitter the last few days trying to find "young people who'd recently moved to the area to talk about house prices"


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 11, 2012)

www.timothybird.co.uk


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 11, 2012)

In case anyone is interested. 

http://www.mangolandin.net/inspiring-mind-forums-2/


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2012)

Dan U said:


> saw this on my train home in the stannah
> 
> http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/news/...-property-price-surge-in-brixton-7636474.html


Worth a thread of its own so we can all get properly vexed.

*gets posting

Da daaa!
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...brixton-property-prices-surging-by-15.291727/


----------



## kittyP (Apr 11, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I jumped.


 
I did too. And it scared my robins away.


----------



## Dan U (Apr 11, 2012)

editor said:


> Worth a thread of its own so we can all get properly vexed.
> 
> *gets posting



Ha ha yeah I did consider that!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 11, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> massive cracks of thunder and HUGE rain drops....





quimcunx said:


> *I jumped.*


 
So did half the people in the pub I was in

That was proper thunder.  Disappointing as usual that that's all there was to it


----------



## Greebo (Apr 11, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> So did half the people in the pub I was in
> 
> That was proper thunder. Disappointing as usual that that's all there was to it


There was a rainbow as well, very faint but still there.


----------



## Onket (Apr 11, 2012)

They've got to be close to opening the next bar failure next to the Phoenix soon, surely?


----------



## colacubes (Apr 11, 2012)

Onket said:


> They've got to be close to opening the next bar failure next to the Phoenix soon, surely?


 
It was quite busy on Friday evening when I walked past, but dead as a dodo on Saturday.  So probably, yes.


----------



## Onket (Apr 11, 2012)

It's open? The last time I went past (last week) it didn't look anywhere near being ready to open. They'd just ripped up the old (and perfectly fine) decking and replaced it with some........ more of the same decking.

What is it about that place that makes people rip the place apart, redecorate and then open up a bar that looks exactly like what was there before? Some sort of money-spunking based business plan? I know it was a fish shop for a bit so the people after that must have had to do _some_ work, but you know what I mean.

We had a work leaving do in there when it was open last and it didn't look finished at all.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 11, 2012)

Fuck knows tbh.  I went in there once in it's last incarnation and we were the only people in there and the bar was only half-stocked They had a billboard outside saying they were open over the weekend when we went past but not a soul inside as far as I could see.


----------



## ajdown (Apr 11, 2012)

T-shirt anyone?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brixton-U...pt=UK_Men_s_T_Shirts&var=&hash=item84b9543749


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 11, 2012)

ajdown said:


> T-shirt anyone?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brixton-U...pt=UK_Men_s_T_Shirts&var=&hash=item84b9543749


 
That's for the prison rather than the whole area.   

Does it come in toddler sizes?


----------



## Winot (Apr 11, 2012)

Onket said:


> They've got to be close to opening the next bar failure next to the Phoenix soon, surely?



It's being opened by the people who own the Satay Bar, so may stand a better chance of surviving as they seem to know what they're doing.


----------



## Onket (Apr 11, 2012)

Hmmmm. We'll see then. If they do decent enough food........


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 11, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> That's for the prison rather than the whole area.
> 
> Does it come in toddler sizes?


 
I'm sure you can shrink them to fit you Quim


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 11, 2012)

ajdown said:


> T-shirt anyone?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brixton-U...pt=UK_Men_s_T_Shirts&var=&hash=item84b9543749


 
He's got some funny t-shirts


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 11, 2012)

Does he have one saying "Ghetto fabulous" on it?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 12, 2012)

I've just realised that my mate's slightly eccentric ex-flatmate is Trenton Oldfield, the guy who jumped in the thames during the boat race. Trenton is (or was) a Brixtonite!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 12, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I've just realised that my mate's slightly eccentric ex-flatmate is Trenton Oldfield, the guy who jumped in the thames during the boat race. Trenton is (or was) a Brixtonite!


 
I read that


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 12, 2012)

Who's Henrietta Hitchcock then? 

Article on Granville Arcade

http://www.sabotagetimes.com/life/brixton-village-a-diamond-in-the-rough/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 12, 2012)

Is it someone on here?


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2012)

Hmm. Not sure if I liked the sound of what I_ think I_ just heard.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 13, 2012)

Shooting?


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2012)

Probably nothing.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 13, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Who's Henrietta Hitchcock then?
> 
> Article on Granville Arcade
> 
> http://www.sabotagetimes.com/life/brixton-village-a-diamond-in-the-rough/


I dunno who Henrietta Hitchcock is, but she's right on the cutting edge of journalism with articles about Katy Perry and "how to survive on the night bus."


----------



## leanderman (Apr 13, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I dunno who Henrietta Hitchcock is, but she's right on the cutting edge of journalism with articles about Katy Perry and "how to survive on the night bus."



and lots of it's for its


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 13, 2012)

leanderman said:


> and lots of it's for its


 
Yeah, I pointed that out but then deleted it and instead asked if she's a poster on here 

I googled her and she studied journalism


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 13, 2012)

Not quite Brixton, but they have been put in by Lambeth so might make their way down here 

I saw a fixed bike pump opp the IWM yesterday


----------



## colacubes (Apr 13, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> Not quite Brixton, but they have been put in by Lambeth so might make their way down here
> 
> I saw a fixed bike pump opp the IWM yesterday
> 
> View attachment 18163


 
memespring spotted that the other day on his cycle home   Would be ace if we got some further south


----------



## qwertyjjj (Apr 13, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I paid *50p *for a pack of small green Rizlas in Coldharbour Lane today. Some people are taking the right piss.


But like a good Englishman, you paid it anyway


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2012)

Thunder ahoy!


----------



## kittyP (Apr 13, 2012)

Woah! That clap rattled me pans


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 13, 2012)

More thunder!


----------



## colacubes (Apr 13, 2012)

I can't tell which way it's going.  I'm sat at my desk in SE1 and it's sunny and clear but yet we're getting massive loud thunder


----------



## kittyP (Apr 13, 2012)

nipsla said:


> I can't tell which way it's going. I'm sat at my desk in SE1 and it's sunny and clear but yet we're getting massive loud thunder


 
That lot was quieter and seems to be heading away towards tulse hill way. 
I may be wrong though


----------



## Greebo (Apr 13, 2012)

More or less directly above me  a quarter of an hour ago.  It was weird feeling the concrete floor shaken by that thunder.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 13, 2012)

qwertyjjj said:


> But like a good Englishman, you paid it anyway


 
I'm never ever using that shop in Coldharbour Lane again. That's the 2nd time in a row they've pissed me off


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 13, 2012)

The new seaside flats in Coldharbour Lane have already got grafitti/graffiti


----------



## Onket (Apr 13, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The new seaside flats in Coldharbour Lane have already got grafitti/graffiti


 
Pic?

TOX12?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 13, 2012)

Onket said:


> Pic?
> 
> TOX12?


 
No, not Tox12, but couldn't read what it said, but it's a biggie!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2012)

Thunder


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 13, 2012)

Thunder has been somewhat random recently.  

Has anyone seen any lightning?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2012)

There was a flash just now.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 13, 2012)

yep

Central London has disappeared so it must be pissing down over there


----------



## gabi (Apr 13, 2012)

Theres something called the Jagermeister Tour happenin at the academy, with the appropriate mulletted guys in position nice n early on my sickly way home tonight. Sounds fucking awesome from my room. If its this loud here it must be deafening in there. Afterparty at Jamm, some guys from therapy? i think...could be a fun one.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 13, 2012)

rumble rumble rumble...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 13, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> rumble rumble rumble...


 
That was nice. A proper rumble


----------



## Greebo (Apr 13, 2012)

Thunder and lightning here a couple of minutes ago.


----------



## gabi (Apr 13, 2012)

tis a very good friday to be staying in methinks


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 13, 2012)

gabi said:


> tis a very good friday to be staying in methinks


 
Thunderstorms are the time to go out!


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 13, 2012)

Onket said:


> TOX12?


 
I don't think Tox gets out until 2013.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 13, 2012)

I saw that last lightning. 

Is tox banged up then?


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 13, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Is tox banged up then?


 
Yeah, got sentenced last July and put away for 27 months.


FREE THE TOX01!


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 13, 2012)

steph said:


> Yeah, got sentenced last July and put away for 27 months.
> 
> 
> FREE THE TOX01!


 
...02/03/04/05/06/07/08/09/10/11/12

Harsh.


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 13, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> ...02/03/04/05/06/07/08/09/10/11/12


----------



## Onket (Apr 14, 2012)

steph said:


> I don't think Tox gets out until 2013.


 
Looking forward to it.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 15, 2012)

Tinkly Hail! 

It's been very aprily this april hasn't it.   Things are in their proper order.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 15, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Tinkly Hail!
> 
> It's been very aprily this april hasn't it. Things are in their proper order.


So far yes, and the hawthorn's almost out too.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 15, 2012)

Thinking about putting the heating on.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 15, 2012)

Talk about drama.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2012)

The Crown and Castle is re-opening this Thursday - any of you fine Brixton citizens coming out ?


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 15, 2012)

You don't know the half of it.  I'm going to have to go to the shop for the 2nd time today.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2012)

London_Calling said:
			
		

> Talk about drama.



This is the Brixton we don't want the daily mail to know about


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 15, 2012)

marty21 said:


> The Crown and Castle is re-opening this Thursday - any of you fine Brixton citizens coming out ?


Where/what/eh?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2012)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Where/what/eh?



Get with the times man


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 15, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Tinkly Hail!
> 
> It's been very aprily this april hasn't it. Things are in their proper order.


 
The March winds have decided to show up in April making it most unpleasant outside


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 15, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Get with the times man


Where the fuck is it?!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Where the fuck is it?!


sorry, my bad, it's the Crown and Anchor - Stockwell Road


----------



## colacubes (Apr 15, 2012)

marty21 said:


> sorry, my bad, it's the Crown and Anchor - Stockwell Road


 
No it's not.  Bloody northerners   It's on Brixton Road, almost opposite Jamm.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2012)

nipsla said:


> No it's not. Bloody northerners  It's on Brixton Road, almost opposite Jamm.


yes, that's where it is  Bloody Northerners


----------



## davidaheath (Apr 15, 2012)

Housemate was mugged earlier today around the Effra pub area.

Would have been about half five ish, so not late and not dark, but a couple of guys followed him from the tube station walking around ten paces behind him until he had gone far enough for there to be no people around. I don't know the road he was on at the time but he had just walked past the Effra heading south I think, so one of those roads. They sounded professional, both calmly explained that they were robbing him and asked him for his cash and phone unless he wanted to be stabbed. They looked in his wallet but gave it back and then both walked away. Sounds similar to a lot of other stories so another reminder to always check who's behind you.

It's been reported to the police.


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2012)

davidaheath said:


> Housemate was mugged earlier today around the Effra pub area.
> 
> Would have been about half five ish, so not late and not dark, but a couple of guys followed him from the tube station walking around ten paces behind him until he had gone far enough for there to be no people around. I don't know the road he was on at the time but he had just walked past the Effra heading south I think, so one of those roads. They sounded professional, both calmly explained that they were robbing him and asked him for his cash and phone unless he wanted to be stabbed. They looked in his wallet but gave it back and then both walked away. Sounds similar to a lot of other stories so another reminder to always check who's behind you.
> 
> It's been reported to the police.


Sorry to hear about this. Hopefully there'll be some CCTV about.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 15, 2012)

davidaheath said:


> Housemate was mugged earlier today around the Effra pub area.
> 
> Would have been about half five ish, so not late and not dark, but a couple of guys followed him from the tube station walking around ten paces behind him until he had gone far enough for there to be no people around. I don't know the road he was on at the time but he had just walked past the Effra heading south I think, so one of those roads. They sounded professional, both calmly explained that they were robbing him and asked him for his cash and phone unless he wanted to be stabbed. They looked in his wallet but gave it back and then both walked away. Sounds similar to a lot of other stories so another reminder to always check who's behind you.
> 
> It's been reported to the police.


ta for the heads up. hope yer housemate's ok.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 15, 2012)

editor said:


> Sorry to hear about this. Hopefully there'll be some CCTV about.



Mooted the idea of CCTV up here, but some residents are opposed on grounds of privacy


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Mooted the idea of CCTV up here, but some residents are opposed on grounds of privacy


For the muggers?


----------



## jennyj (Apr 16, 2012)

editor said:


> For the muggers?


Presumably privacy for the masturbating flasher I met in Mervan Road 2 weeks ago...


----------



## one2three (Apr 16, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the mugging and the flasher...I noticed the other day that there is a cctv camera on Mervan Rd, it looked new, think its opp Dalberg Rd...if it helps.


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2012)

jennyj said:


> Presumably privacy for the masturbating flasher I met in Mervan Road 2 weeks ago...


Blimey. That's a weird way for someone to get their kicks.


----------



## jennyj (Apr 16, 2012)

one2three said:


> Sorry to hear about the mugging and the flasher...I noticed the other day that there is a cctv camera on Mervan Rd, it looked new, think its opp Dalberg Rd...if it helps.


The police totally failed to mention CCTV when I reported it.... Probably too late to make them check it now, but thank you for the info.


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 16, 2012)

davidaheath said:


> Housemate was mugged earlier today around the Effra pub area.
> 
> Would have been about half five ish, so not late and not dark, but a couple of guys followed him from the tube station walking around ten paces behind him until he had gone far enough for there to be no people around. I don't know the road he was on at the time but he had just walked past the Effra heading south I think, so one of those roads. They sounded professional, both calmly explained that they were robbing him and asked him for his cash and phone unless he wanted to be stabbed. They looked in his wallet but gave it back and then both walked away. Sounds similar to a lot of other stories so another reminder to always check who's behind you.
> 
> It's been reported to the police.


 
ffs 

Can't see how they wouldn't be caught on cctv though from that journey, hope they catch the fuckers !!!


----------



## Griffter (Apr 16, 2012)

davidaheath said:


> Housemate was mugged earlier today around the Effra pub area.
> 
> Would have been about half five ish, so not late and not dark, but a couple of guys followed him from the tube station walking around ten paces behind him until he had gone far enough for there to be no people around. I don't know the road he was on at the time but he had just walked past the Effra heading south I think, so one of those roads. They sounded professional, both calmly explained that they were robbing him and asked him for his cash and phone unless he wanted to be stabbed. They looked in his wallet but gave it back and then both walked away. Sounds similar to a lot of other stories so another reminder to always check who's behind you.
> 
> It's been reported to the police.


Exactly the same area that I got mugged a couple of years ago and there seems to have been a series of similar incidents all around there. When I got done I thought the police were fantastic and, although there is CCTV on Effra Road at the top of Morval Road and on Dahlberg Road, there is very little the police can do if the muggers make sure they avoid those two cameras by leaving by a different route or walk out of shot. Because the resisents have objected to the cameras they can only be positioned them on the main routes which makes it pretty hit and miss in terms of identifying anyone. The police did a leaflet drop and a door to door knock to ask locals if they had seen anything but without any evidence I ended up appreciating that there was very little more that they could have done.

It's a rubbish experience but at least he wasn't hurt and I think your advice is definitely the best - it's worth checking who's behind you. That said 5:30pm is so bloody unlucky, poor guy.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 16, 2012)

> Presumably privacy for the masturbating flasher I met in Mervan Road 2 weeks ago...





editor said:


> Blimey. That's a weird way for someone to get their kicks.


I was woken at 6.30 a couple of weekends ago by police removing a chap from my front garden. He'd been spotted dry humping the paving stones and mumbling "I love you".


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2012)

Griffter said:


> Because the resisents have objected to the cameras they can only be positioned them on the main routes which makes it pretty hit and miss in terms of identifying anyone. The police did a leaflet drop and a door to door knock to ask locals if they had seen anything but without any evidence I ended up appreciating that there was very little more that they could have done.


I'm curious as to the nature of their objection, considering the crime in the area. I mean, no one really wants CCTV, but I'd imagine muggers operating at will would be more objectionable.


----------



## Griffter (Apr 16, 2012)

editor said:


> I'm curious as to the nature of their objection, considering the crime in the area. I mean, no one really wants CCTV, but I'd imagine muggers operating at will would be more objectionable.


I totally agree - it seems that it would do nothing but help the people who are living right next to such regular and violent crime. The police obviously found it so frustrating as well.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm surprised to hear that we get any say in the matter. When I used to live on Tunstall Road I came home to find one of those massive CCTV spheres outside my first floor window - could practically reach out and touch it. And yes, it could point straight in the window although I was assured the picture would pixelate when it faced that direction  . No consultation and no amount of complaining could do anything about it.

also a bit surprised ifthe Effra residents association (which covers the roads around Mervan Kellett etc..) would be anti CCTV. They opposed the closure of Effra Road which would have joined Windrush with the Peace Gardens on the grounds that passing traffic increased vigilance and safety.


----------



## Onket (Apr 16, 2012)

Rushy said:


> I'm surprised to hear that we get any say in the matter. When I used to live on Tunstall Road I came home to find one of those massive CCTV spheres outside my first floor window - could practically reach out and touch it. And yes, it could point straight in the window although I was assured the picture would pixelate when it faced that direction  . No consultation and no amount of complaining could do anything about it.


 
I got the same treatment when I lived near to Kennington Park. They took it back down after then knocked down the rastahouse though.

Crown & Anchor, Brixton Rd- I'm hoping to be up there around opening time for an hour or two.


----------



## T & P (Apr 16, 2012)

I drove on Tulse Hill earlier today and noticed the speed camera near the school has been torched! Did this happen recently? I guess it's been about a week since I last drove that way and I did not notice it then.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 16, 2012)

editor said:


> I'm curious as to the nature of their objection, considering the crime in the area. I mean, no one really wants CCTV, but I'd imagine muggers operating at will would be more objectionable.


 
Exactly. We got a hysterical reaction and were given anti-CCTV stuff from some right-wing libertarian group. Very strange.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 16, 2012)

Griffter said:


> I totally agree - it seems that it would do nothing but help the people who are living right next to such regular and violent crime. The police obviously found it so frustrating as well.


 
It's inexplicable when one guy is mugged twice in five days and another is left in hospital with serious head injuries.

In fact, one resident told me he knew the house the muggers operated from - yet refuses to give this information to the police. Or let me do it on his behalf.


----------



## Ol Nick (Apr 16, 2012)

leanderman said:


> It's inexplicable when one guy is mugged twice in five days and another is left in hospital with serious head injuries.
> 
> In fact, one resident told me he knew the house the muggers operated from - yet refuses to give this information to the police. Or let me do it on his behalf.


 
Like it. Edgy. Brikkers.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 16, 2012)

The Brockwell Park Miniature Railway is looking for volunteer train drivers:

http://www.travelbpmr.com/


----------



## leanderman (Apr 17, 2012)

Ol Nick said:


> Like it. Edgy. Brikkers.


 
Keeps you on your toes.


----------



## ajdown (Apr 17, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The Brockwell Park Miniature Railway is looking for volunteer train drivers:
> 
> http://www.travelbpmr.com/


 
How did I never know about this?  I'd love that but I fear I wouldn't fit the criteria.  No matter. Website's broken but found some other info on the web about it.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 17, 2012)

ajdown said:


> How did I never know about this? I'd love that but I fear I wouldn't fit the criteria. No matter. Website's broken but found some other info on the web about it.


If you don't ask, you don't get - if you get turned down, you're no worse off than now.  Go on, you know you want to.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 17, 2012)

ajdown said:


> How did I never know about this?  I'd love that but I fear I wouldn't fit the criteria.  No matter. Website's broken but found some other info on the web about it.



guy who runs railway lives opposite us. will put in a word when i see him later


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 17, 2012)

ajdown said:


> How did I never know about this? I'd love that but I fear I wouldn't fit the criteria. No matter. Website's broken but found some other info on the web about it.


 
As a regular customer and from what I know of you AJ, I think you'd fit the bill perfectly and I reckon you'd enjoy it.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 17, 2012)

Heh, the train story has picked up since I posted it last night, with the Herne Hill society and brixton blog etc tweeting it all over the place. I reckon they may get a few applications, not least from some of the train buffs on here!


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Heh, the train story has picked up since I posted it last night, with the Herne Hill society and brixton blog etc tweeting it all over the place. I reckon they may get a few applications, not least from some of the train buffs on here!


I tweeted it last night for ya.


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2012)

Have to say that Granville Arcade ('Brixton Village') is rather splendid on an overcast Tuesday morning. Ne'er a single speed bike or all-terrain pram in sight.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 17, 2012)

editor said:


> I tweeted it last night for ya.


yeah I saw that, cheers - good news travels fast!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 17, 2012)

Hailstones!!


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 17, 2012)

Christ - is this what people used to call 'rain'?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 17, 2012)

and now blue sunny skies, da fuq?!


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 17, 2012)

we are always surprised by weather in britain, aren't we?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 17, 2012)

It's playing havoc with my wardbrobe choices


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 17, 2012)

indeed, can't decide whether to risk a ride or not


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 17, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> we are always surprised by weather in britain, aren't we?


 
Innit.  We must have the least extreme weather of any country yet spend all our time utterly confounded by it.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 17, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Innit. We must have the least extreme weather of any country yet spend all our time utterly confounded by it.


I think it's the fact that it changes all the time - regularly, daily. Many other places get the same weather every day for aaaages...


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 17, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I think it's the fact that it changes all the time - regularly, daily. Many other places get the same weather every day for aaaages...


Innit. We have some of the most unpredictable, changeable weather in the world. Mild it may be, predictable it isn't. Although by now you'd have thought that most natives would've ceased to be surprised by its inherent uncertainty. It's a bit like when a dog goes mad with excitement at hearing a squeaky toy, despite being equally astounded on every one of the thousand times it's heard it before...


----------



## kittyP (Apr 17, 2012)

Bloody hell, rain, hail and high winds in SW2


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 17, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Bloody hell, rain, hail and high winds in SW2









Don't remember helicopters in the original version...


----------



## Greebo (Apr 17, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> It's playing havoc with my wardbrobe choices


Now you know why I'm in a swimsuit and leggings!


----------



## shakespearegirl (Apr 17, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I think it's the fact that it changes all the time - regularly, daily. Many other places get the same weather every day for aaaages...


 
Melbourne - the city renowned for having 4 seasons in one day! London is a bit like it today


----------



## kittyP (Apr 17, 2012)

EastEnder said:


> Don't remember helicopters in the original version...


 
They look like the four hippy horsemen of the apocalypse


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 17, 2012)

kittyP said:


> They look like the four hippy horsemen of the apocalypse


I think they might be the Village People of the Apocalypse...


----------



## kittyP (Apr 17, 2012)

EastEnder said:


> I think they might be the Village People of the Apocalypse...


 
Damn! That was what I was going to say but for some reason it didn't seem right


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 17, 2012)

Ok, so it's Camberwell/'greater Brixton' but I think this is worth a look: renovation of Camberwell swimming baths over 4 days in stop frame:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/monkeycat/5938321542/in/photostream/


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 18, 2012)

Wave bye bye. my analogue telly has zonked out.


----------



## ajdown (Apr 18, 2012)

Noticed as we went by McDonalds this morning at the bottom of the hill there was an area taped off down towards HSBC with police tape, a couple of vehicles and some forensics looking guys playing around.  Bit of traffic chaos for the single lane past it.  Anyone have any clues what might have happened?


----------



## Chilavert (Apr 18, 2012)

Just went past that AJ and assumed someone on here would know what happened. Ed must still be in bed. 

I see KFC has been gutted on the other side of the road, I assume to make it more appealing to the Brickers Village brigade.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 18, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> Just went past that AJ and assumed someone on here would know what happened. Ed must still be in bed.
> 
> I see KFC has been gutted on the other side of the road, I assume to make it more appealing to the Brickers Village brigade.


 
Tbf the door was broken (again ) when I went past KFC on Monday.  They're probably putting in bullet and shatter proof glass


----------



## ajdown (Apr 18, 2012)

No, KFC is definitely a total refurb - all the chairs, tables etc were in a pile outside yesterday, and there's sign of work going on inside.  There was also a lorry parked on KFC corner loading/unloading stuff, and one in the parking space by the pub next door along CHL.  I did notice the broken glass (again) but don't think that was connected.  There's something in the window about it but it's too small to read from a passing vehicle.


----------



## Chilavert (Apr 18, 2012)

I was hoping for reclaimed furniture (bolted down of course) and fair trade Zinger burgers.


----------



## ajdown (Apr 18, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> I was hoping for reclaimed furniture


 
They might have let you have a table if you'd asked nicely.  But I've never found them overly comfortable, personally.


----------



## Pat24 (Apr 18, 2012)

According to this (http://www.brixtonblog.com/mam-assaulted-outside-mcdonalds-brixton/4457) someone was assaulted outside McDonalds. I cycled past this morning and saw the forensics and police around.


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2012)

The area around KFC is a traditional Brixton trouble hotspot.


----------



## MAD-T-REX (Apr 18, 2012)

If anyone is interested, Lambeth & Southwark's would-be assembly members are taking questions in Herne Hill this evening. The details are on the front page of the Herne Hill forum (http://www.hernehillforum.org.uk/)


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 18, 2012)

Someone on twitter this morning said they'd seen a pool of blood on the pavement by McD's


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 18, 2012)

On Twitter, you say!!1!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 18, 2012)

In slightly happier news, those of you who have lost your analogue TV signal today can celebraTe by viewing the Crystal Palace light show from 9.15pm tonight. I might pop up to the top of Brockwell Park to have a look - must be able to see it from there yeah?


----------



## Onket (Apr 18, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The Brockwell Park Miniature Railway is looking for volunteer train drivers:
> 
> http://www.travelbpmr.com/


 
I want to do that.


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Someone on twitter this morning said they'd seen a pool of blood on the pavement by McD's


Definitely a pool of blood. Or a spilt Ribena drink.


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 18, 2012)

Onket said:


> I want to do that.


I would very much like to see you driving a miniature train.


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 18, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> In slightly happier news, those of you who have lost your analogue TV signal today can celebraTe by viewing the Crystal Palace light show from 9.15pm tonight. I might pop up to the top of Brockwell Park to have a look - must be able to see it from there yeah?


 
I was thinking the same thing - you can definitely see the Thornton Heath one from the top.


----------



## Onket (Apr 18, 2012)

ajdown said:


> No, KFC is definitely a total refurb - all the chairs, tables etc were in a pile outside yesterday, and there's sign of work going on inside. There was also a lorry parked on KFC corner loading/unloading stuff, and one in the parking space by the pub next door along CHL. I did notice the broken glass (again) but don't think that was connected. There's something in the window about it but it's too small to read from a passing vehicle.


 
It helpfully points out where your nearest open KFC branches are.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 18, 2012)

A new establishment is opening up on Herne Hill, called Dee Dee's, with a tagline 'Jazz and the funk' on the sign.


----------



## LauLauJ (Apr 18, 2012)

I went past McDonalds on the bus this morning (about 7.45am) and saw the pool of blood. Felt very queasy and uneasy since.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 18, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> In slightly happier news, those of you who have lost your analogue TV signal today can celebraTe by viewing the Crystal Palace light show from 9.15pm tonight. I might pop up to the top of Brockwell Park to have a look - must be able to see it from there yeah?


 
Can you get into Brockwell park at 9.15pm?


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 18, 2012)

Yes, the Lido entrance is still open - 'til at least ten, prob a little later.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 18, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Can you get into Brockwell park at 9.15pm?


If you go through the estate that backs onto the Tulse Hill side, you can get in at any time


----------



## leanderman (Apr 19, 2012)

After some years on this site, I had my first encounter with an Urban tonight, at the Elm Park Tavern.

He spoke highly of Nipsla, recalling a river tour two years ago, and expressed a curiosity to meet Minnie the Minx, noting that she frequents the EPT.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 19, 2012)

leanderman said:


> He spoke highly of Nipsla


...as does everyone in this town


----------



## shakespearegirl (Apr 19, 2012)

leanderman said:


> After some years on this site, I had my first encounter with an Urban tonight, at the Elm Park Tavern.
> 
> He spoke highly of Nipsla, recalling a river tour two years ago, and expressed a curiosity to meet Minnie the Minx, noting that she frequents the EPT.


 
Who was your encounter with?


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 19, 2012)

... the River Effra walk .. hmmmm ... occasional poster, very nice chap ... probably reads Viz


----------



## colacubes (Apr 19, 2012)

Am I being stalked? 

Actually I think I know who it is putting together all the points of reference.  And a very nice man he is too


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 19, 2012)

Does he wear a hat?


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 19, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> ...as does everyone in this town


 
Oh, I've said some _awful _things about her.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 19, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> Does he wear a hat?


 
Can't remember.  Don't think so though.



quimcunx said:


> Oh, I've said some _awful _things about her.


 
I obviously didn't hear them cos the soundwaves couldn't travel high enough


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 19, 2012)

you'd left the room! 

_Everyone _laughed.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 19, 2012)

Had proper steady rain for _aaaaa_ges now - something to tell the grandkids about. Quite enjoying it.

Prob not ideal for our cycling commuters


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 19, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Prob not ideal for our cycling commuters


Every cloud has a silver lining...

/evil


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2012)

What was a Chinook helicopter doing hovering over Brixton 15 minutes ago?


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 20, 2012)

editor said:


> What was a Chinook helicopter doing hovering over Brixton 15 minutes ago?


Certainly was, it buzzed Rushcroft Road before heading off in your direction. It looked like it was hovering over the Barrier Block.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2012)

i heard it in Herne Hill about 15 minutes ago. _a_ helicopter anyway.


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 20, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> i heard in in Herne Hill about 15 minutes ago. _a_ helicopter anyway.


Chinooks are pretty unmistakable, the Barry Whites of the helicopter world.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2012)

it sounded like a helicopter to me.
was it like the one in war games when it comes to pick up that kid?


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 20, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> it sounded like a helicopter to me.
> was it like the one in war games when it comes to pick up that kid?


Trust me, you can't mistake a Chinook. Much louder & deeper than a regular 'copter.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2012)

well, i mistook a chinook for a helicopter.


----------



## Janh (Apr 20, 2012)

it was bloody loud!


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 20, 2012)

Janh said:


> it was bloody loud!


That's a good sign. It's when they abruptly go quiet that you should start panicking...


----------



## Chilavert (Apr 20, 2012)

More thunder!


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2012)

i need to get on my bike!


----------



## gabi (Apr 20, 2012)

editor said:


> What was a Chinook helicopter doing hovering over Brixton 15 minutes ago?


 
maybe Wills was poppin down to brickers village for a flat white?


----------



## billythefish (Apr 20, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> well, i mistook a chinook for a helicopter.


There _was_ a Chinook... my guess was that it was aiming for Ruskin Park to deliver a patient to King's Hospital. I've seen a few military helicopters land there for that reason.
The normal helicopter flew over later... chasing a burglar from Wandsworth according to their twitter feed.


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 20, 2012)

Maybe practising an approach to Brockwell or Ruskin park? I've seen a Chinook doing very low circles near Highbury Fields and they've been known to land in Victoria Park and on Hampstead Heath for training purposes. They have contingency plans for landing in various London locations in case they are asked to do casualty transport or VIP evacuation or taking the SAS somewhere in a hurry. Maybe they envision a terrorist spectacular at the Olympics with casualties being taken to Kings.

edit: someone snapped a Chinook in Ruskin Park two years ago http://richardbaker.photoshelter.com/image/I00004Q303r4dlWU


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 21, 2012)

Pah, it's clouding over a bit after a sunny morning.  I was about to ask for suggestions of places I can sit outside in the sun and study.  And how many layers I should wear.


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2012)

Some sort of mini march has just gone through the Moorlands Estate.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 21, 2012)

how many layers were they wearing?


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 21, 2012)

tb.


----------



## crawl (Apr 23, 2012)

Editor, if that _is_ your _real_ name, i have to ask since you are a neighbor: Did you hear that guy yelling "Skinhead skinhead Oi OI OI, FUck YOU! RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGH!"? ... [and continue screaming for several minutes]. If not, you're a lucky one. I'm not sure what he meant though. Is it fuck the skinheads, or he IS a skinhead, oi oi? Either way, I'm not surprised he did it on a Sunday when no one is around


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2012)

Happily, I missed all that.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 24, 2012)

sorry for multiple posts - not sure where to mention it.. here or "She's Filling up" or Brockwell Breakfast club... so will bung it in all and hope I don't get told off.... but Groupon are doing deals on passes to the Lido here:

http://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/south-london/brockwell-lido/5086639?nlp=&CID=UK_CRM_1_0_0_115&a=2281


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 24, 2012)

Pack of three for £17, madam.

Pool, gym and spa for under £6.00, I suppose it's a deal. Or it will be when the pool warms up


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 24, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Pack of three for £17, madam.
> 
> Pool, gym and spa for under £6.00, I suppose it's a deal. Or it will be when the pool warms up


 
I had to give up my membership when 1st baby was born... I held on to it for about 3 months and then realised it was just silly... I would have done day passes but I think they were something like £12 or £15 each...so I'm a bit tempted by this.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 24, 2012)

Got until the end of July to use them, as well - think of that lovely 50 metre length. Go for it!


----------



## Onket (Apr 24, 2012)

crawl said:


> Editor, if that _is_ your _real_ name, i have to ask since you are a neighbor: Did you hear that guy yelling "Skinhead skinhead Oi OI OI, FUck YOU! RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGH!"? ... [and continue screaming for several minutes]. If not, you're a lucky one. I'm not sure what he meant though. Is it fuck the skinheads, or he IS a skinhead, oi oi? Either way, I'm not surprised he did it on a Sunday when no one is around


 
Yes, that is his real name.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 24, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> sorry for multiple posts - not sure where to mention it.. here or "She's Filling up" or Brockwell Breakfast club... so will bung it in all and hope I don't get told off.... but Gr*upon are doing deals on passes to the Lido here:


 
I'd phone the lido up and ask if you can have the same deal but direct with them rather than through the voucher people.


----------



## Chilavert (Apr 24, 2012)

There were a number of police officers on Brixton Water Lane earlier stoping cars and empounding those that didn't have tax or insurance by the look of things.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2012)

Chilavert said:
			
		

> There were a number of police officers on Brixton Water Lane earlier stoping cars and empounding those that didn't have tax or insurance by the look of things.



The bridge will be fucked later then...


----------



## Ms T (Apr 25, 2012)

Bloody hell, it's hailing!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 25, 2012)

mental hailstones! No wonder it's so fucking cold at the moment.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 25, 2012)

I've got election leaflets to deliver 

/biblicalweather


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2012)

what pizza shop?


----------



## leanderman (Apr 25, 2012)

heating back on


----------



## ajdown (Apr 25, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> I've got election leaflets to deliver


 
Why?  We had a letter yesterday with information on all the candidates so I've got all the information I feel I need to be able to vote appropriately.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2012)

ajdown said:


> Why? We had a letter yesterday with information on all the candidates so I've got all the information I feel I need to be able to vote appropriately.


parties also like to provide their own information to increase their chances of election. what a strange question.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 25, 2012)

ajdown said:


> Why? We had a letter yesterday with information on all the candidates so I've got all the information I feel I need to be able to vote appropriately.


Someone delivered a leaflet to your home yesterday which you found informative and now you're asking why someone would deliver leaflets to other homes which some others might find informative?

I'd stick to worrying about whether your Tesco home deliverly will be on time, if I were you.


----------



## ajdown (Apr 25, 2012)

Don't use Tesco any more, upgraded to Ocado.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 25, 2012)

Did they have a better leaflet?


----------



## Rushy (Apr 25, 2012)

Here's hoping the leaflets are communicating what the respective candidates have to offer rather than the usual "look how crap everyone else is so vote for me" we seem to get inundated with during elections.

The general election campaigning was dreadfully negative and spiteful by all, but the Lib Dems in particular.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2012)

what party are you leafleting for L_C?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2012)

we've only had Boris leaflets in HH BTW, unless my flatmate is chucking them in the recycling. I confess that's what I'd do too.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 25, 2012)

Rushy said:


> Here's hoping the leaflets are communicating what the respective candidates have to offer rather than the usual "look how crap everyone else is so vote for me" we seem to get inundated with during elections.
> 
> The general election campaigning was dreadfully negative and spiteful by all, but the Lib Dems in particular.


Not negative that I've seen.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 25, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> what party are you leafleting for L_C?


You offering to help - all off Railton Road?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> You offering to help - all off Railton Road?


no way! i have no affinity for any of them


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 25, 2012)

Well,  here's your opportunity.

Plus; fresh air, healthy exercise, interacting with the community - all for no charge.


----------



## nagapie (Apr 25, 2012)

Has the water main on Brixton Hill burst yet?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Well, here's your opportunity.
> 
> Plus; fresh air, healthy exercise, interacting with the community - all for no charge.


yes, but for who? lab? con? lib? soc? gr? eng dem? who?


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 25, 2012)

Ask not for whom the bell tolls, it tolls for thee.


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 25, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Well, here's your opportunity.
> 
> Plus; fresh air, healthy exercise, interacting with the community - all for no charge.


Letting Orang Utan interact with the community is probably not the best way to go about getting more votes...


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 25, 2012)

I think you should go, OU! You can put it on your CV.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 25, 2012)

Done! Outside the Temple Of Doom Truth tomorrow at noon. Bring an anarak.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2012)

OK, but I need to know the party I'm canvassing for, so I can prepare the correct line of bullshit


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 25, 2012)

It's a deal!


----------



## Onket (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm doing TUSC in Peckham if you'd prefer that to whatever L_C is peddling.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2012)

'nuff rain going down.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 25, 2012)

Only another 5-10 days of rain luckily


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2012)

I like rain, so I'm cool with that.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 25, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Has the water main on Brixton Hill burst yet?


Don't know, but according to the OU invigilator (who was over half an hour late because of it) part of central Brixton was blocked by flooding.  He was soaked through by the time he eventually got here.


----------



## Onket (Apr 25, 2012)

Orang Utan has his own invigilator?


----------



## Greebo (Apr 25, 2012)

Onket said:


> Orang Utan has his own invigilator?


You should be so lucky, and not that I know of.  I meant the other OU.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 26, 2012)

can anyone suggest somewhere in Brixton I can get printer ink cartridges please?

There's a PC World on Old Kent Road but I was hoping for somewhere a little closer. Currys perhaps? The art shop/stationers on Brixton Road? Ta...


----------



## Griffter (Apr 26, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> can anyone suggest somewhere in Brixton I can get printer ink cartridges please?
> 
> There's a PC World on Old Kent Road but I was hoping for somewhere a little closer. Currys perhaps? The art shop/stationers on Brixton Road? Ta...


 Argos or Currys


----------



## colacubes (Apr 26, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> can anyone suggest somewhere in Brixton I can get printer ink cartridges please?
> 
> There's a PC World on Old Kent Road but I was hoping for somewhere a little closer. Currys perhaps? The art shop/stationers on Brixton Road? Ta...


 
Argos


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 26, 2012)

Ah thanks people, didn't think of Argos, will check out their website....

E2A: sorted. Thanks. (Argos have 30% off carts atm too, if u buy more than 1.)


----------



## Rushy (Apr 26, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Ah thanks people, didn't think of Argos, will check out their website....


And WH Smiths.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 26, 2012)

leanderman said:


> After some years on this site, I had my first encounter with an Urban tonight, at the Elm Park Tavern.
> 
> He spoke highly of Nipsla, recalling a river tour two years ago, and expressed a curiosity to meet Minnie the Minx, noting that she frequents the EPT.


 
I was at the EPT same day as your quiz


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 27, 2012)

Rushy said:


> And WH Smiths.


I avoid Smiths wherever possible. New Scientist in 'Mens Lifestyle'?


----------



## leanderman (Apr 27, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I was at the EPT same day as your quiz


 
No way! Quite like it in there. Staff are sweet


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 27, 2012)

leanderman said:


> No way! Quite like it in there. Staff are sweet




Did you walk in with goodie bags?  Was that you?


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 27, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I avoid Smiths wherever possible. New Scientist in 'Mens Lifestyle'?


So do I, mainly because their security bloke follows you around with an overt sense of presumed guilt. I mean, FFS, even if I was of a light fingered inclination, WTF am I going to purloin?? I happily satisfy my meagre stationary requirements by nicking stuff from work...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 27, 2012)

EastEnder said:


> my meagre stationary requirements


My stationary requirements are met by not moving.


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 27, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> My stationary requirements are met by not moving.


I was referring to periodicals on treading water.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 27, 2012)

Can anyone remember the name of that cinema tucked under the arches near Loughborough J?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 27, 2012)

Whirled Art cinema: http://www.whirledart.co.uk/cinema


----------



## colacubes (Apr 27, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Can anyone remember the name of that cinema tucked under the arches near Loughborough J?


 
Whirled cinema isn't it?


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 27, 2012)

Okay, thanks both. The name doesn't ring any bell but that's it fo sho.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 27, 2012)

Currently closed to new membership due to being too popular


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2012)

There's a Brixton walking guide out. Perfect for " Foodies, bargain hunters, photographers, fashionistas, hipsters" apparently. 

http://tripstylist.co.uk/walks/brixton-day-out


----------



## qwertyjjj (Apr 27, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> can anyone suggest somewhere in Brixton I can get printer ink cartridges please?
> 
> There's a PC World on Old Kent Road but I was hoping for somewhere a little closer. Currys perhaps? The art shop/stationers on Brixton Road? Ta...


Jesus. PC World and Currys! If you want to pay 5 times the price you should then by all means.

Go buy them on eBay, much much cheaper and just as good quality even original cartridges.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 27, 2012)

qwertyjjj said:


> Jesus. PC World and Currys! If you want to pay 5 times the price you should then by all means.
> 
> Go buy them on eBay, much much cheaper and just as good quality even original cartridges.


 
Is there a branch of ebay in brixton?


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 27, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Is there a branch of ebay in brixton?


It's on the high street, next to Amazon.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 27, 2012)

EastEnder said:


> It's on the high street, next to Amazon.


 
Oh, where iTunes used to be?


----------



## colacubes (Apr 27, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Oh, where iTunes used to be?


 
Nope, it's taken over from play.com


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh, ok. does anyone know if porntube.com on Atlantic road is still closed for refurbishment? I'm desperate to knock one out.


----------



## Kanda (Apr 27, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> can anyone suggest somewhere in Brixton I can get printer ink cartridges please?
> 
> There's a PC World on Old Kent Road but I was hoping for somewhere a little closer. Currys perhaps? The art shop/stationers on Brixton Road? Ta...


 
Currys IS PC World isn't it? Same group?


----------



## colacubes (Apr 27, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Oh, ok. does anyone know if porntube.com on Atlantic road is still closed for refurbishment? I'm desperate to knock one out.


 
They were still whitewashing the walls when I went past


----------



## Greebo (Apr 27, 2012)

Literally nice weather for ducks - a pair of mallards were on the grass in front of this flat while it was raining this morning.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 27, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Literally nice weather for ducks - a pair of mallards were on the grass in front of this flat while it was raining this morning.


 
Tell 'em to piss off back to their ponds in Brockwell 

I remember quite often seeing ducks on Parliament Square that had wandered over from St James's Park


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 27, 2012)

i've seen them in Leicester Square


----------



## MAD-T-REX (Apr 28, 2012)

qwertyjjj said:


> Jesus. PC World and Currys!


You can get some cracking deals on stock that PC World is trying to clear - I reserved a £70 TV tuner (which they were selling for £20, probably because it didn't do HD) on their website and picked it up at Old Kent Road. It's always worth checking their site before any expensive purchases, especially for popular kit like external HDs.


----------



## nagapie (Apr 28, 2012)

What the fuck is up with this weather? Has god smote London?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2012)

nagapie said:
			
		

> What the fuck is up with this weather? Has god smote London?



I think we are getting away quite lightly compared to some. We just enjoy moaning more than most  

Nice weather for ducks and good for the garden I heard?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 28, 2012)

Great for gardens and everyone I know with an allotment is happy.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 28, 2012)

It's too wet to do any gardening.  I'm waiting for Monday when it might be dry


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> It's too wet to do any gardening.  I'm waiting for Monday when it might be dry



The good outweighs the bad for plants though? Unless you have a cactus only garden?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 28, 2012)

Badgers said:


> The good outweighs the bad for plants though? Unless you have a cactus only garden?


 
Not sure, being a new gardener, but I've bulbs that haven't sprouted yet and I'm beginning to think with all this rain, maybe they've rotted


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Not sure, being a new gardener, but I've bulbs that haven't sprouted yet and I'm beginning to think with all this rain, maybe they've rotted



Call my dad, he will know.


----------



## nagapie (Apr 28, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I think we are getting away quite lightly compared to some. We just enjoy moaning more than most
> 
> Nice weather for ducks and good for the garden I heard?


 
I come from a country where you don't go out if it rains. Hence I am sitting at my computer with a hot water bottle as the damp has crept into my bones. It's the first month since going back to work after my son was born that I'm not jealous of stay at home mums. 

How's that for whinging.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 28, 2012)

The mallards yesterday (through the kitchen window). VP was too busy laughing to hold a camera.  They haven't been back, I'm just hoping one of the local foxes didn't get them.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 29, 2012)

Greebo said:


> The mallards yesterday (through the kitchen window). VP was too busy laughing to hold a camera. They haven't been back, I'm just hoping one of the local foxes didn't get them.
> View attachment 18654


 
You could have opened the window so we could see them better


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> You could have opened the window so we could see them better



Had they been Geese then maybe worth the hassle?


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2012)

Tis _veh_ wet out there still.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 29, 2012)

editor said:


> Tis _veh_ wet out there still.



Not known rain like this in London.

Played football in it yesterday. Miserable, and lost 0-1.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 29, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Not known rain like this in London.


I have. Are you fairly new to London or very young? This is not unknown for April.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm not saying it's wet, but even the grass at the top of this bit of Brockwell Park is squelching underfoot.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 29, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You could have opened the window so we could see them better


_*That*_ window doesn't open.  And the one beside it was too far over to get the ducks in the frame.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 29, 2012)

Greebo said:


> _*That*_ window doesn't open. And the one beside it was too far over to get the ducks in the frame.


 
Is it broken?  Or is just there for display?


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 29, 2012)

I suspect we've got ued to abnormal rain and so when it normalises again it seems abnormal 

Now back to the studio and  Riz Lateef >


----------



## Greebo (Apr 29, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is it broken? Or is just there for display?


It's a fairly large window with an extractor fan in it. Which is why it doesn't open.  ETA:  I'm very sorry missus, next time I'll open the window next to it, put on a climbing harness, jump onto next door's kitchen roof and take the shot from there shall I?  Just as long as you bring me a steady stream of decent takeaways while I'm in hospital after it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 29, 2012)

Greebo said:


> It's a fairly large window with an extractor fan in it. Which is why it doesn't open.


 
ah, I thought maybe it was one of the council's dodgy windows.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 29, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> ah, I thought maybe it was one of the council's dodgy windows.


That would have made a better story, but no.


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2012)

I saw a fop/hipster strutting through Brixton Village today. Carrying a little dg in his shulder bag.

Right behind him was a bloke flossing his teeth as he walked, while a few metres away was a tight trousered arty type with a very expensive camera taking ironic pics of his posing trendy mates.

It's all go in the market, I tell you!


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 29, 2012)

You should have seen the lindyhopping on Brixton Station Road yesterday. All against a backdrop of cupcake and biscuit stalls. It was an odyssey of twee. 
One stall was selling one biscuit for £1.50 and 3 for a fiver. What? Eh? <scratches head>


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 29, 2012)

We visited the new children's playground in Slade Gardens today (meant to go for the opening last week). It's v. small but charming - for parents of kids who like their scooters they've put a little circular "road" with pretend traffic lights and speed humps etc around a few of the playground toys. It's only little but was a BIT hit with our 2 year old.


We also visited the adventure playground where we all fell over on the wet wood...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> I saw a fop/hipster strutting through Brixton Village today. Carrying a little dg in his shulder bag.
> 
> Right behind him was a bloke flossing his teeth as he walked, while a few metres away was a tight trousered arty type with a very expensive camera taking ironic pics of his posing trendy mates.
> 
> It's all go in the market, I tell you!



http://m.jezebel.com/5905291/a-complete-guide-to-hipster-racism


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 29, 2012)

Won't be long before we have whites only water fountains eh?


----------



## leanderman (Apr 29, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I have. Are you fairly new to London or very young? This is not unknown for April.



Been here long enough, but London had always seemed drier than anywhere else I had lived.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 29, 2012)

editor said:


> I saw a fop/hipster strutting through Brixton Village today. Carrying a little dg in his shulder bag.


 
It's reasons like this that a "hate" button is needed


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 30, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Been here long enough, but London had always seemed drier than anywhere else I had lived.


You from the West? Much wetter there.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 30, 2012)

There's nothing special about this weather at all. People are always surprised by weather.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 30, 2012)

Well yes, it does often rain a lot in April. But it IS the wettest April for 100 years


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> Well yes, it does often rain a lot in April. But it IS the wettest April for 100 years



A mere 100 years you say?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 30, 2012)

We're still in a drought though. Don't forget that!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2012)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> We're still in a drought though. Don't forget that!



What are you doing to help?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 30, 2012)

I won't be bathing tIl it's all over


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2012)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I won't be bathing tIl it's all over



Best to use polystyrene plates and cutlery too, save water and the planet?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 30, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> We're still in a drought though. Don't forget that!


The water is falling onto dry ground and being instantly soaked up by the soil. So it won't be reaching the underground aquifers which hold the greatest amount of water.



> Of the 27 groundwater-measuring sites across England and Wales, 14 were exceptionally low this week – up from 13 last week. An EA spokesman said: "People are now seeing why winter rainfall is so important. "Summer rain can replenish rivers and reservoirs and what we see above ground in the short term. But what it doesn't do is refill the aquifers [underground deposits of water used by water companies]. The vegetation and the increasing temperatures [towards summer] make it less effective. Groundwater only really recovers over winter rainfall."


 

More detail here: http://www.independent.co.uk/environment/nature/its-the-right-rain-but-the-wrong-month-7687497.html


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 30, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Best to use polystyrene plates and cutlery too, save water and the planet?


 not sure about that as they are incredibly wasteful of resources and only contribute towards landfill


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2012)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> not sure about that as they are incredibly wasteful of resources and only contribute towards landfill



Hide them in the recycling then?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 30, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The water is falling onto dry ground and being instantly soaked up by the soil. So it won't be reaching the underground aquifers which hold the greatest amount of water.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, someone was explaining it on the news this afternoon. It doesn't matter how much rain there is if it doesn't get to the water table


----------



## colacubes (Apr 30, 2012)

I noticed that TK Maxx looks very close to being finished today.  I'll have to get my tent up in preparation for the queue


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 30, 2012)

Badgers said:


> What are you doing to help?


I've switched to drinking only imported lager.


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2012)

EastEnder said:


> I've switched to drinking only imported lager.


Rrascist.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2012)

Raining a bit I see. Been a while...


----------



## Onket (Apr 30, 2012)

nipsla said:


> I noticed that TK Maxx looks very close to being finished today. I'll have to get my tent up in preparation for the queue


 
I think it says 10th May is opening date but I'm not 100% sure.

Presumably this will now mean Morleys will have to reduce all of their menswear even further to sell any of it.


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2012)

Onket said:


> I think it says 10th May is opening date but I'm not 100% sure.


10th May it is, squire:







http://www.urban75.org/blog/tk-maxx-opening-up-in-brixton-at-9am-on-10th-may-2012/


----------



## colacubes (Apr 30, 2012)

Onket said:


> I think it says 10th May is opening date but I'm not 100% sure.
> 
> Presumably this will now mean Morleys will have to reduce all of their menswear even further to sell any of it.


 
I know, but you can never queue too early.  I want my £10 voucher dammit


----------



## Onket (Apr 30, 2012)

What's this about a voucher?


----------



## colacubes (Apr 30, 2012)

First 100 (or 500 - can't remember which tbh) customers get a £10 off voucher.


----------



## Onket (Apr 30, 2012)

I'll buy you a pint in the Crown & Anchor if you pick me one up. That's about a tenner a pop, apparently.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 30, 2012)

Onket said:


> I'll buy you a pint in the Crown & Anchor if you pick me one up. That's about a tenner a pop, apparently.


 
I'm a cider drinker so you'd have to make it two pints (cheap date )


----------



## Onket (Apr 30, 2012)

Done.


----------



## leanderman (May 1, 2012)

nipsla said:


> First 100 (or 500 - can't remember which tbh) customers get a £10 off voucher.


 
500. I remember calculating it would 'cost' them £5,000


----------



## Crispy (May 1, 2012)

IT'S MAY!

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-chat-and-news-may-2012.292749/


----------



## EastEnder (May 1, 2012)

I am now talking to you from the past.


----------

